# Silicone Spray on the whole snowblower ???



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi everyone.

As you may know, I bought a Honda HSS928TC last week with all your great advices. 

Today, I decided to wax all the metal parts that I could reach by hand. (Housing, auger, shaft, gaz tank and the frame)
I also sprayed the whole blower with silicone spray...I mean literally the whole blower except the handles and the gaz cap. I used almost the whole can on the blower, inside the chute and on every parts that can rust.


Was that a bad idea?
Could I have damaged something or mess with the pullies or the straps? (I didn't remove any covers)


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

That's something that you have to judge yourself, with the next snowfall.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Should be set to go. Now you're ready.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hopefully you used genuine Honda branded silicone and not that stuff you might get at a big box store. Don't get me started on the cheap silicone sprays out there....


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

A friend of mine has a twenty year old hs 828, sprays the whole thing with wd-40. Still looks like new. So, I think you're off to a good start. I spray mine at the start of the season, and pressure wash it at the end. As long as you have something on it for protection, you are miles ahead.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I wouldn't get anywhere close to the belts with that stuff. Other than that it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Hopefully you used genuine Honda branded silicone and not that stuff you might get at a big box store. Don't get me started on the cheap silicone sprays out there....


I put some silicone from Canadian Tire. What is wrong with that?



micah68kj said:


> I wouldn't get anywhere close to the belts with that stuff. Other than that it shouldn't be a problem.


Thank you very much, that was the answer I was looking for.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Not gonna hurt anything with what you've done. I really thing any spray wears off the chute pretty quick with the amount of snow flying through it buy that's just my opinion


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

cdestuck said:


> Not gonna hurt anything with what you've done. I really thing any spray wears off the chute pretty quick with the amount of snow flying through it buy that's just my opinion


How can a protective spray wears something faster? 

Do you mean the spray will be removed faster because there is a lot of snow passing i to it? Sorry I have hard time understantind what you mean.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Karl, the snow and ice crystals are highly abrasive. They will remove many of the products we may apply. Some products suggest they be re-applied at the beginning of every session.

You may wish to investigate the "Fluid Film" spray. Supposed to be quite good. I've got the stuff in my basement but have yet to try it on the snow blower...still hoping for a snow fall


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

uberT said:


> Karl, the snow and ice crystals are highly abrasive. They will remove many of the products we may apply. Some products suggest they be re-applied at the beginning of every session.
> 
> You may wish to investigate the "Fluid Film" spray. Supposed to be quite good. I've got the stuff in my basement but have yet to try it on the snow blower...still hoping for a snow fall


Don't worry, I will spray two cans a year on my baby. I already sprayed a whole can and I feel like I missed some spots (Probably not, the whole machine is greassy) 

And if I need to, I will repaint some parts.

Thanks for the help guys.


*Is that any good? *http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/f...rrosion-prevention-0381567p.html#.VH0qHTGG_Yw


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

This is the Fluid Film we talk about and it's good.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

Normex said:


> This is the Fluid Film we talk about and it's good.


Should I add this on top of the silicone spray I already spread? Or should I wait for next year?


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat (Nov 17, 2014)

well one thing i would worry about is if those sprays are flameable. the belts/pulleys heat up, catches fire, the whole thing is covered in it, suddenly you find yourself pushing a fireball through the snow, but im sure thats fairly unlikely to happen, but just throwing that out there 

personaly for the i would just use clear coat, its smooth as butter, but is adhered to it. any spray will get pushed out with the snow water and ice most likely after a few snowfalls.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I used this, am I in danger?

MotoMaster Silicone Lube, 300 g | Canadian Tire


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat (Nov 17, 2014)

i think i see a flame on it, you'll most likely explode if you try to start it, or maybe all that flameable stuff as evaporated already, who knows, be sure to let us know either way tho


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

KaRLiToS said:


> How can a protective spray wears something faster?
> 
> Do you mean the spray will be removed faster because there is a lot of snow passing i to it? Sorry I have hard time understantind what you mean.


Sorry for the confusion but what I meant was that whatever spray or wax is put in the bucket or chute, I think the snow will wear off the spray in pretty short order.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

cdestuck said:


> Sorry for the confusion but what I meant was that whatever spray or wax is put in the bucket or chute, I think the snow will wear off the spray in pretty short order.


Ok, thanks for the clarification, I will try to spray some silicone after each use into the chute.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Karlitos if you used silicone spray and let it dry then just go by what your fingers feels in the chute (with engine off of course) as you don't have to spray every time, you see it depends a lot on the type of snow as we can get the light and fluffy which isn't hard on the surfaces, it is harder when we get snow mixed with freezing rain and then frozen hard. But you'll see soon enough when you get some snow blowing hours under your belt and all will become second nature.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Hopefully you used genuine Honda branded silicone and not that stuff you might get at a big box store. Don't get me started on the cheap silicone sprays out there....



I'm curious what you're getting at?


I've used both Honda Pro silicone spray (have it for my dirt-bike plastics) and I've also used Liquid Wrench silicone spray because it is cheaper and easier to attain. Haven't noticed much difference honestly.

I've sprayed my blower chute and inside auger housing with the silicone. 
On small pivot areas I used Boeshield T9. 
Most other surface areas I have sprayed with Adams Undercarriage spray it it works awesome. So much so that when I went to touch up a couple of areas that were scraped on the paint, the paint did NOT want to stick and would bead off, even after cleaning surface! Both good and bad for me I guess.
And it smells like grapes!


----------



## WingMan55 (Nov 24, 2014)

The only comment I would have to this whole discussion is that silicone grease can affect some plastics. Most likely the type of plastic used on a snowblower is gasoline-proof, so it is probably safe to use, but you never know. I would check and make sure it says that it is safe for all plastics. There is a remote chance it may also affect some painted finishes.

I used silicone grease on a plastic bearing once and it worked great until the bearing 'melted' into a blob.

I have used silicone spray on metal snowblower chutes, but as described previously, it just wears right off.

A Teflon (PTFE) spray would work too, but I'm sure that it would also come right off after a while.

The best thing I have used is regular automobile paste wax. It seems to last the longest before wearing off. I use it on shovels, too.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

WingMan55 said:


> The only comment I would have to this whole discussion is that silicone grease can affect some plastics. Most likely the type of plastic used on a snowblower is gasoline-proof, so it is probably safe to use, but you never know. I would check and make sure it says that it is safe for all plastics. There is a remote chance it may also affect some painted finishes.
> 
> I used silicone grease on a plastic bearing once and it worked great until the bearing 'melted' into a blob.
> 
> ...




Silicone "grease"? or spray? 
I've never had issues with spraying plastics, but maybe the plastics I'm spraying are meant to handle it? On a dirt bike the more you spray it, the less dirt sticks/clumps to it. It's common practice.
I also use the silicone spray on all of the CV boots on all of my vehicles when I change the oil. Keeps them supple and resists rotting/cracking.


Great idea on the shovel too, never thought of that! But I'm definitely going to try it. Have a couple rogue hoes too that I'll try spraying.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

It's not the silicone but the propellants that can cause issues with paint and plastics. Around anything expensive or plastic I prefer to use CRC 2-26 electrical grade spray lube. I really like CRC anything. The spray atomizes better and the product is consistently excellent. He has a really nice new machine, if it were me I would just use a good wax, if you want to use silicone I'd still recommend using CRC, Honda, etc... When I worked at the Honda auto dealer we would get asked about using the Honda chemicals, lubes, sprays, what have you, I would tell them that honestly I really believe they are excellent quality and better than just about anything else out there. I'm not knocking anyone else's product, I'm just telling what I would use.


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

Zavie said:


> It's not the silicone but the propellants that can cause issues with paint and plastics. Around anything expensive or plastic I prefer to use CRC 2-26 electrical grade spray lube. I really like CRC anything. The spray atomizes better and the product is consistently excellent. He has a really nice new machine, if it were me I would just use a good wax, if you want to use silicone I'd still recommend using CRC, Honda, etc... When I worked at the Honda auto dealer we would get asked about using the Honda chemicals, lubes, sprays, what have you, I would tell them that honestly I really believe they are excellent quality and better than just about anything else out there. I'm not knocking anyone else's product, I'm just telling what I would use.



I gotcha. 
Yeah, I have used the CRC MAF cleaner before. Never had any of their lubes though.

I've never looked, but is the Honda product at the automotive dealers sold under the Honda Pro chemicals name like power sports, or is it something different?


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

WingMan55 said:


> The only comment I would have to this whole discussion is that silicone grease can affect some plastics. Most likely the type of plastic used on a snowblower is gasoline-proof, so it is probably safe to use, but you never know. I would check and make sure it says that it is safe for all plastics. There is a remote chance it may also affect some painted finishes.
> 
> I used silicone grease on a plastic bearing once and it worked great until the bearing 'melted' into a blob.
> 
> ...


I wonder if a synthetic wax would last even longer than others. PTFE… I have been using tri flow, seems to work well at lubing moving parts up. Will try on the auger and Shute next time.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

the best rust preventative on a snowblower, car, truck, anything that sees this brine and salt in the winter, is to spray the undercarriage with MOTOR OIL. cheapest 5-30 or 10-30 you can find. you can even brush it on. with a blower you can wipe it on a rag, then wipe down the entire exterior of the machine. back in the old days before all the EPA DER environmental laws and restrictions, garages here in Pa. had a regular schedule where people brought their cars in, the cars were put on a lift, and the entire car sprayed with drain oil. it then sat outside for a day to drip, then was given back to the owner. cars given that treatment, DID NOT RUST. if you ever notice around the firewall, K-frame, and floor just behind the engine in an old car, that is almost never rusted out, because oil from the engine gets driven back on it, or leaks down on it, and keeps it from rusting.

it's easy to do- buy a large spray bottle from Walmart, and a quart of cheap motor oil. if you have an old rusty machine like mine  thin the oil down with some paint thinner or enamel reducer to the consistency that it will spray through the bottle, and spray the machine down. it only takes a couple shots to cover an area. if you have a new shiny $3000 machine, just put some oil on a rag and wipe the machine down.


----------



## WingMan55 (Nov 24, 2014)

OK, I guess we are talking two different things here. I was talking more about applying something to the chute to keep snow from sticking. For me car wax worked best on a metal chute. Especially where the paint was worn off. The plastic chute I have now doesn't tend to clog as much, unless the snow is really wet.

As far as the rest of the machine, greatwhitebuffalo has another good idea. If you have ever noticed, steel and iron parts are protected with an oil coating for storage. You don't need a lot, just enough to coat the surface. 

As far as silicone and that plastic bearing, it was actually a military silicone oil/grease product used to protect gun barrels that I used on it. Not a spray. Maybe that is why it melted the bearing? I just know that when plastic is involved, you need to be careful what you expose it to. (I used to design plastic parts for a medical device company.)

CRC products work great, and are safe for plastics.

Personally, I'm not too worried about how a machine looks, as long as it is in good working condition, and moves snow when I need it to.


----------

